# Mermorial weekend



## Guest

Anybody know what this is?









Know where to find them?  ;D ;D ;D  Made ya look   

I borrowed this picture from another forum - the man know his fish.  It helps me get through the day.  Spectacular fish.


----------



## rcmay

Ron, where will you be this weekend? I might be in the St Pete area on Mon/tues


----------



## Guest

> Ron, where will you be this weekend? I might be in the St Pete area on Mon/tues


I will most likely werk on Monday. Sunday I'm getting out somewhere but always North of Bayport. I haven't been on the water South of Hudson on Memorial Day since the my Sea Tow Days. Too many crazies.


----------



## JRH

> Ron, where will you be this weekend? I might be in the St Pete area on Mon/tues



He sold all 17 of his boats in the past 2 months. He's ain't goin nowhere unless he bums a ride. ;D


----------



## sea-n-spots

Where's everyone fishin this weekend ? Wherever it is, it needs to be early to avoid the drunkin masses. May try the FPL again or maybe fish up inside Ozello out of this friggin wind. Maybe a corner booth at the Wing House w/a pitcher or two and those great Wing House girls . Anybody fishin North of Bayport, let me know.......Sea-Ya !


----------



## tom_in_orl

I will be in that area Sunday. Just need to know what time.


----------



## Guest

I'm launching off at cross florida barge canal off of 19-98 to make a over 100 miles run to the middle grounds. It's time for deep sea fishing! I know it's tarpon season but I will be in the area for the weekend.


----------



## sea-n-spots

> I will be in that area Sunday. Just need to know what time.


It's gonna be early breakfast and early launch to avoid the drunks and sightseeing tours. (before daylight) I'll give you a call tomorrow...Sea-Ya !


----------



## sea-n-spots

> I'm launching off at cross florida barge canal off of 19-98 to make a over 100 miles run to the middle grounds. It's  time for deep sea fishing! I know it's tarpon season but I will be in the area  for the weekend.


 Grouper sounds good, but I'm a bit timid about that much water  between me and dry land in my Lostmen...Sea-Ya !


----------



## Windsplitter

Not sure, Chazz or Ozello. Inside for sure if this wind doesn't lay down.


----------



## Guest

> Ron, where will you be this weekend? I might be in the St Pete area on Mon/tues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sold all 17 of his boats in the past 2 months.  He's ain't goin nowhere unless he bums a ride.   ;D
Click to expand...

Rough crowd  ;D ;D ;D ;D

I liked all my boats but one I really miss. Too bad the new owner comes on here and kicks me in the ba--s cause he has it and I don't. ;D ;D ;D 10 more weeks. : : : :

You didn't know about Jon'y?   She just got A Tom C jack plate, the 15 2 stroke Merc. from the Gladesmen with a tiller extension, trolling motor, clamp on lights (I aint skeeerd of no boogy mon).  Webe (yes, that's a werd ;D ;D) ready for Sunday's backcountry.


----------



## deerfly

didn't make the recon trip yesterday afternoon. Work, kids, high wind, etc. squashed my enthusiasm. Might get out for a look tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning or both days. Hopefully I'll have something to report before we pin down the plans for Sunday's mission...


----------



## tom_in_orl

So what kind of gear do I need to bring? The usual redfish equipment and a bag of gulps? ;D


----------



## Guest

> So what kind of gear do I need to bring? The usual redfish equipment and a bag of gulps?  ;D


Bheer, Bheer, Bheer, Bheer, Big Rod, Bheer, Bheer.  Capt'n Eric says "shiner's" like bheer. 

Oh yeah, don't forget the Bheer. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> So what kind of gear do I need to bring? The usual redfish equipment and a bag of gulps?  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Bheer, Bheer, Bheer, Bheer, Big Rod, Bheer, Bheer.   Capt'n Eric says "shiner's" like bheer.
> 
> Oh yeah, don't forget the Bheer. ;D ;D ;D
Click to expand...

if u are fishing for poons then make sure u bring a live crabs and RAT'n'Trap shiny blue plug!

U really need a med. heavy spinning fishing gear for the poons like 20 to 40 lbs test......or u will see the big poon jumping out of the water in 300 yds away and left you with no fishing line left in your reel 

Oh Tom,

where can I find a "red snipe" jamaican beer at? [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

I did not expect you to take the bait on my tackle question ;D Fact of the matter is that I don't have the gear to be chasin big tarpon :'(

The beer is RED STRIPE. It comes in short fat bottles and its available in every major grocery store.


----------



## Guest

thanks,

then stick with your sugarcane pole, small hooks and bag of berkley glup small chunks so u can catch your big fat pinfish like u always does! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Wind forecast for the west coast is not looking that bad. Early morning is <10 mph.


----------



## deerfly

> Wind forecast for the west coast is not looking that bad. Early morning is <10 mph.


yes, it has been quieting down a bit early morning and late afternoon, not a lot, but any let off is a plus. Maybe we'll get a little break by the weekend.


----------



## Guest

> thanks,
> 
> then stick with your sugarcane pole, small hooks and bag of berkley glup small chunks so u can catch your big fat pinfish like u always does! ;D


I'm going to tell "pinfish" you called him fat. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> Wind forecast for the west coast is not looking that bad. Early morning is <10 mph.


That's a blessing. Let's hope they didn't lie.


----------



## Guest

I ate my yogurt all week !!


----------



## Guest

> I ate my yogurt all week !!


 [smiley=maniac.gif] [smiley=maniac.gif] [smiley=maniac.gif]

u are not supposed to eat a YOGURT!!!!! U gottta have a BEER! ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> I ate my yogurt all week !!
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=maniac.gif] [smiley=maniac.gif] [smiley=maniac.gif]
> 
> u are not supposed to eat a YOGURT!!!!!   U gottta have a BEER! ;D ;D
Click to expand...

Whitesnooky. he's a rookie. ;D ;D ;D

BTW, if you go offshore from the CFBC be sure to do a liive cam report.  I've almost forgotten what it was like to go offshore and get your brains beat out.  Translation - I'm starting to miss my offshore boat.  Please save me.  I tried the cold shower and thowing 100 dollar bills in the toilet but I still have the urge. [smiley=frustrated.gif]


----------



## Windsplitter

100 dollar bills, That"s funny stuff right there ;D


----------



## sea-n-spots

Went again on Monday, and same story. Took Windsplitter, he's never been on a poon hunt. Had to endure the usual 4-6 catfish required to break the curse. Saw a nice fish launch near the boat. Shortly after we made two hook-ups. First fish was in high gear on the strike and I think got a mouthfull of leader material and burned it up. Second fish was my fault. He got big air on the strike and made one more jump and broke me off(forgot to bow,and too much drag w/no circle hook) I deserved to be broke off. Still a good day with fish flyin everywhere and two hook-ups.....Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest

> Went again on Monday, and same story. Took Windsplitter, he's never been on a poon hunt. Had to endure the usual 4-6 catfish required to break the curse. Saw a nice fish launch near the boat. Shortly after we made two hook-ups. First fish was in high gear on the strike and I think got a mouthfull of leader material and burned it up. Second fish was my fault. He got big air on the strike and made one more jump and broke me off(forgot to bow,and too much drag w/no circle hook) I deserved to be broke off. Still a good day with fish flyin everywhere and two hook-ups.....Sea-Ya !


Tease!


----------



## Windsplitter

Thanks again Bill, I had a good time harassing the Silver Kings with ya, and the run isn't
over. I might just boat one yet


----------



## deerfly

> Went again on Monday, and same story. Took Windsplitter, he's never been on a poon hunt. Had to endure the usual 4-6 catfish required to break the curse. Saw a nice fish launch near the boat. Shortly after we made two hook-ups. First fish was in high gear on the strike and I think got a mouthfull of leader material and burned it up. Second fish was my fault. He got big air on the strike and made one more jump and broke me off(forgot to bow,and too much drag w/no circle hook) I deserved to be broke off. Still a good day with fish flyin everywhere and two hook-ups.....Sea-Ya !
> 
> 
> 
> Tease!
Click to expand...

tease heck, I can't go one time and he's already buddied up with someone else! Thats a two timin', no good, son of ... awe heck, I'd do the same thing


----------



## Guest

> Went again on Monday, and same story. Took Windsplitter, he's never been on a poon hunt. Had to endure the usual 4-6 catfish required to break the curse. Saw a nice fish launch near the boat. Shortly after we made two hook-ups. First fish was in high gear on the strike and I think got a mouthfull of leader material and burned it up. Second fish was my fault. He got big air on the strike and made one more jump and broke me off(forgot to bow,and too much drag w/no circle hook) I deserved to be broke off. Still a good day with fish flyin everywhere and two hook-ups.....Sea-Ya !
> 
> 
> 
> Tease!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tease heck, I can't go one time and he's already buddied up with someone else! Thats a two timin', no good, son of ... awe heck, I'd do the same thing
Click to expand...

 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Still two time'n though.   Catches one fish and dumps you to turn "guide". ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D  Oh well, maybe when we are as old as he is we can fish whenever we want too.


----------

